# Looking for Kefir product w/o FOS/inulin



## nw0528 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi,I am interested in trying kefir (for IBS-D, and SIBO). I purchased one of the Lifeway ones which has FOS in it, and definitely am sensitive to that, so I'm looking for Kefir products WITHOUT FOS. I see Lifeway has another Greek Style Kefir at my store which seems to not have FOS, but it is not nonfat or lowfat, and made with whole milk and I am not interested in that amount of fat/calories. Does anyone know of a kefir product to buy that is without FOS?Thanks!Nicole


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You may need to order the grains and make it with the milk you want.


----------



## nw0528 (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks Kathleen,That's what I was thinking.I see on some websites where you can order the grains that they say you should use raw milk that has NOT been pastuerized. Yikes! I already have SIBO, I really really would not every drink raw milk... Curious what other people have done. I'd like to use skim milk that has been pasteurized. It's not "organic" but a local milk company here in Vermont that DOES NOT use growth hormones in their milk. Nicole


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

A lot of people believe raw milk is just so much better for you than pasteurized (not sure how much of that can be backed up with data or not), but I can understand not wanting to use raw milk unless you can really really trust the source and then you still have to hope the cow doesn't pass something before it shows signs of being ill.A lot of commercial products are made with pasteurized milk so I think it will ferment OK and it is the bacteria you are adding that you are mostly using it for.


----------



## UrbanUrbane (Jul 31, 2006)

Redwood Hill is just one brand that does not use FOS/inulin: http://www.redwoodhill.com/kefir_faq.htmlI am also sensitive to FOS/inulin and was thrilled to find this brand and a few others without the stuff. I also make my own kefir at home now; I bought grains from Wells of Health at etsy.com. You don't have to use raw milk to make your kefir; that is a personal preference. Raw milk is seen in many circles as the very healthiest, purest milk, which is why people who have kept their grains in raw milk will use that as a selling/advertising point, and they will encourage you to use raw milk as well so as to keep the same quality or health of the grains. Again, its really up to you. I will be using raw milk soon; until I get access to it I buy organic non-homogenized milk. You can really use anything you want, cow, goat, etc. homogenized, non-homogenized - the only thing you don't want to use is _ultra-pasturized _milk; I have read that it will not properly ferment. (I have not tried so I don't know first-hand.) Get pasturized, not ultra-pasturized.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

What would be the symptoms of being sensitive to FOS/inulin? If anyone could give me some help on this I'd be grateful.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually the problem with FOS/Inulin is increased gas, so more farting and bloating which are usually what you were taking the probitoics to reduce.Some people will only have that for a short time, but some people never get used to it.


----------

